# Post up your Every Day Carry **EDC pics**



## J-Will

Paracord, guns, knives, torches, whatever it is you carry, post it up!


----------



## J-Will

Springfield Armory XDM 3.8 45acp compact, extra extended mag, Invicta Pro Diver, CRKT M16-14SF, wallet, iPhone 4s, and of course the good ol paracord bracelet.


----------



## Vin

Gloves, Keys, Trusted Jeep Knife, Wallet, Pirate Lighter, Badge. No gun, because it's "illegal."  But when I can, 
I will carry what's in the second picture.


----------



## glock26USMC

I like your taste Vin


----------



## Vin

glock26USMC said:


> I like your taste Vin


I love my G23. :bcndnc:


----------



## J-Will

Vin! Another Glock guy! Nice.... You better be on GF.com


----------



## Hydrashoks

J-Will said:


> Paracord, guns, knives, torches, whatever it is you carry, post it up!


YEY! a EDC thread! (GF inside joke lol)


----------



## J-Will

Hydrashoks said:


> YEY! a EDC thread! (GF inside joke lol)


Hahaha I've started PMing people with mean comments when they start new ones. Lmao. Like the caliber war threads...less talking more pics!!


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> Vin! Another Glock guy! Nice.... You better be on GF.com


I am.  I'm a member of quite a few forums. LOL


----------



## J-Will

Gotta add the comb to the EDC setup lol. Dang beard


----------



## glock26USMC

Vin said:


> I love my G23. :bcndnc:


Your in GF?


----------



## Vin

glock26USMC said:


> Your in GF?


Yes sir I am.


----------



## Hydrashoks

:cheers1:


----------



## SHOOTER13

*Edc*


----------



## Jerry-D-Young

Sorry, no pictures, in case I need to deny everything.


EDC - Every Day Carry, to me, is what youhave on you pretty much all the time. On the body, in clothes, and in poucheson the belt. Now, a day pack, if you wear one all the time with a few items,would count, for me. But not a full fledged BOB/GHB. And I don't considerthings in the vehicle as EDC, even though you might have things in there forevery trip. They aren't carried on you under normal circumstances. 



EDC inthe city:

SamsungGalaxy S 4 Android Smartphone w/prepper apps & spare 2,600mAh battery

Limeade13,000mAh power pack and charging cord for the S 4

Bluejeans and cotton long sleeve shirt

Leathermoney belt 

LeatherSuspenders (brown) – hold the pants up better than elastic ones

WintersilksBoxer briefs (white) – very light, dries quickly

Wintersilksv-neck T-shirt (white) – very light, dries quickly

Wintersilksilk liner socks – good wicking, very light, dries quickly

Merinowool socks – very warm even when wet

Dannerboots – just all around good boots

Leatherwide brim hat with chin strap

Bandanna

AutomaticSelf winding watch – No worries about batteries or winding, good price comparedto others

Sunglasses

Walletw/cash & ID Cash… well, can’t have too much

MaglightSolitare LED flashlight 

Mediumplain edge pocket knife

Writein the rain notebook in left shirt pocket

2Fisher Tactical Space pens in left shirt pocket

Keyring w/Benchmade knife sharpener,whistle, Zippo fuel tube, thumb drive, sparelithium AAA battery in geo-cache container

Keyring w/Leatherman Micra and Victorinox gentleman’s SAK w/LED light, pen, blade,scissors

Keyring w/two geo-cache tubes of prescription meds

Biclighter

Often abottle of water in hand. At least several in the vehicle, along with a GHB anda Stranded kit





Everyday carry in the field:

SamsungGalaxy S 4 Android Smartphone w/prepper apps & spare 2,600mAh battery

Limeade13,000mAh power pack and charging cord for the S 4

Propperkhaki public service Tactical Pants – best quality/price/feature I’ve found

Propperkhaki public service Tactical shirt – as above

Leathermoney belt 

LeatherSuspenders (brown) – hold the pants up better than elastic ones

WintersilksBoxer briefs (white) – very light, dries quickly

Wintersilksv-neck T-shirt (white) – very light, dries quickly

Wintersilksilk liner socks – good wicking, very light, dries quickly

Merinowool socks – very warm even when wet

Dannerboots – just all around good boots

Leatherwide brim hat with chin strap

PetzlTacTikka XP LED headlamp on hat

2 tanbandannas – Gotta have two. One for the nose, one for the neck or whatever

AutomaticSelf winding watch – No worries about batteries or winding, good price comparedto others

Sunglasses

Allweatherfirestarters.commagnesium rod/ferro rod fire starter looped on belt

Zippolighter w/1 Zippo fuel canisters in pouch on belt

Walletw/cash & ID Cash… well, can’t have too much

MaglightSolitare LED flashlight w/spare lithium AAA battery in geo-cache container

Mediumplain edge pocket knife

SpydercoCO8 Harpy pocket clip knife

Writein the rain notebook in left shirt pocket

2Fisher Tactical Space pens in left shirt pocket

Keyring w/Benchmade knife sharpener,whistle, Zippo fuel tube, thumb drive, sparelithium AAA battery in geo-cache container

Keyring w/Leatherman Micra and Victorinox gentleman’s SAK w/LED light, pen, blade,scissors

Keyring w/two geo-cache tubes of prescription meds

Biclighter

LeathermanSurge Multi-tool in belt pouch

WengerSurvivor SAK in belt pouch

SurefireG2 flashlight in belt pouch

40ozstainless steel wide mouth water bottle w/carabiner





Just myopinion.


----------



## wingspar

I don’t like stuff in my pockets. I carry by the KISS principle. Wallet, keys, my Spyderco Delica and sometimes this thing.


----------



## SHOOTER13

*Kel Tec PF-9*...I own three.


----------



## JaxRolo

My trusty Glock


----------



## glock26USMC

G30SF or G21SF.......


----------



## J-Will

SHOOTER13 said:


> *Kel Tec PF-9*...I own three.


 I'll take one.


----------



## wingspar

SHOOTER13 said:


> *Kel Tec PF-9*...I own three.


3 PF9's? How come so many? Have you installed the Northwood trigger on any of them? I’ve had my Northwood trigger laying here for at least a year. Finally getting it installed next week.


----------



## SHOOTER13

One is mine...other two are carried by my wife and daughter !!

Also own a Kel Tec P32...








I have read about that trigger system...but have not decided on it yet. Let me know what you think after you install yours...

http://www.northwoodcomp.com/aluminumtriggerkitpf-9.aspx


----------



## wingspar

SHOOTER13 said:


> One is mine...other two are carried by my wife and daughter !!


That makes sense. One for each of you.



> I have read about that trigger system...but have not decided on it yet. Let me know what you think after you install yours...
> 
> http://www.northwoodcomp.com/aluminumtriggerkitpf-9.aspx


I’ll be sending it off next week. The smith is on vacation this week. The creator of the Northwood Trigger has a lengthy thread on the trigger at the Kel-Tec Forum. I’ve not heard one negative thing about it. I’ve had it laying here for a year. The instructions (a well documented pdf document) are above and beyond what I need to be trying, but many do install it themselves. The curve at the bottom of the stock trigger digs into my finger and hurts after a few rounds. Some electrical shrink tube on the trigger helps, but I can’t wait to get that Northwood trigger installed.


----------



## DrMarneaus

most days its something like this.



when the weather is cooler, it's this:


When its cool enough to wear a long sleeve shirt, I choose to put away the toys and carry a real gun. (no, i dont carry the knife daily)


Unfortunately in my line of work i am in situations where revealing my piece could prompt a negative result from a customer, so i have to carry based on what the seasons dictate I wear for clothing.


----------



## Vin

DrMarneaus said:


> most days its something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> when the weather is cooler, it's this:
> 
> 
> When its cool enough to wear a long sleeve shirt, I choose to put away the toys and carry a real gun. (no, i dont carry the knife daily)
> 
> 
> Unfortunately in my line of work i am in situations where revealing my piece could prompt a negative result from a customer, so i have to carry based on what the seasons dictate I wear for clothing.



Smart!


----------



## shaman

Lots of Glock users here, nice to see. I also carry a GLOCK 23 which I got second hand from a fellow officer a number of years ago, I have never had a malfunction of any kind and the firearm shoots like it was just out of the box, inspite of having had many thousands of rounds put through it.... Anyway

My every day carry includes my Glock 23, extra mag., knife, flashlight, cell phone, wallet, paracord bracelet and mini survival kit on my person, large EDC in the car.


----------



## SHOOTER13

wingspar said:


> That makes sense. One for each of you.
> 
> 
> I’ll be sending it off next week. The smith is on vacation this week. The creator of the Northwood Trigger has a lengthy thread on the trigger at the Kel-Tec Forum. I’ve not heard one negative thing about it. I’ve had it laying here for a year. The instructions (a well documented pdf document) are above and beyond what I need to be trying, but many do install it themselves. The curve at the bottom of the stock trigger digs into my finger and hurts after a few rounds. Some electrical shrink tube on the trigger helps, but I can’t wait to get that Northwood trigger installed.


Copy that...I'm a member over on the Kel Tec Forum also...so I will check that thread out...Thanks !!


----------



## DrMarneaus

Vin said:


> Smart!



That thing on my shoulders is not just a hat rack.

Being that its still a bazillion degrees here in Vegas I'm toting around the P32. I an normally wearing shorts and a t shirt with no under shirt, so, maximum conceal-ability is key. When i start wearing polo's again, it'll be glock time, then when it's button downs and jackets it'll be the 1911.


----------



## fishshakes




----------



## Ronmar

Beretta PX4 Storm subcompact and streamlight TLR-4. It wears the TLR-4 at home in the ready locker, and goes without in the holster. I chose the TLR-4 because it can be put on or taken off in about 2 seconds(snaps in place, secures with thumbscrew). 

Actually got the Beretta for the wife as it was the only compact/sub of a reasonable caliber that she could reliably operate all the controls and perform all functions with right from the beginning. Had so much fun shooting it while training her for CC that I got another one for myself Controls are logical, it's extremely reliable and shoots great. It kinda reminds me of a cut down desert eagle, and is absolutely intimidating in my wifes hands...


----------



## Monte4283

Heres my EDC.....


----------



## TwinSpar

My BP9CC


----------



## flareside_ford94

TwinSpar said:


> My BP9CC


Nice! Is that a home made holster? How well do you feel that the velcro stabalizes the holster? The first holster I made for my P11 was very much like that minus the sweat shield. I made it out of .060" kydex and the clip cracked where it was folded over at the top of the pants before it goes under the belt. I made another one like that out of .080" and it broke in the same spot just took longer. I just recently have sewn the .060" holster into an elastic belly band. The .080 holster I attached a tuckable style hook just under the trigger guard where my adjustable tension is set. I said all of that just to say keep your eyes peeled for cracks at the clip fold.


----------



## TwinSpar

flareside_ford94 said:


> Nice! Is that a home made holster? How well do you feel that the velcro stabalizes the holster? The first holster I made for my P11 was very much like that minus the sweat shield. I made it out of .060" kydex and the clip cracked where it was folded over at the top of the pants before it goes under the belt. I made another one like that out of .080" and it broke in the same spot just took longer. I just recently have sewn the .060" holster into an elastic belly band. The .080 holster I attached a tuckable style hook just under the trigger guard where my adjustable tension is set. I said all of that just to say keep your eyes peeled for cracks at the clip fold.


Not a DIY kydex rig. I got it from DeadEyeLuke.com. I started off with the j-hook that goes over the belt and had no problems at all with it other than the over the belt part bugged me when I wear tighter t-shirts. Most people wouldn't notice but I did so I called the owner of the company to see if he could spin me up a reverse j-hook. It works great! This rig sees daily carry from the time I step out of the shower till it's time for bed. I just spent the past month helping a friend remodel a 4000 sf home. I was ripping out bathrooms, carpeting, tile in the kitchen and then putting the world back in order. The holster help up just fine. You can't be much rougher on gear than when you are doing demo/construction work. 

Now that the construction is done... I figured it was time to clean the BP9CC. It was a MESS! LOL

And now that I look at the pic of the holster.... I need to clean it as well. That's all construction dust you see at the end of it on the inside.


----------



## J-Will

No more carrying the XDM now. Sig C3 added to the mix. Ordered J hooks because these metal clips are sharp as heck. 2nd mag in the front pocket.


----------

